Ask HN: Tips for goal setting in 2017? - raykanani99
======
Jtsummers
I'm a fan of GTD, though I don't follow it strictly. My main takeaway is well
summarized here:
[http://gettingthingsdone.com/fivesteps/](http://gettingthingsdone.com/fivesteps/).

Capture my goals (make running a habit, learn Rust, learn Spanish).

Clarify what that means for each of those things.

Running: MW go for a 5k run @ about 4pm. Done. Now it's in my calendar.

Rust: read the Rust book, create a practice project (which goes into more
actions).

Spanish: Get a grammar, a frequency dictionary, a tutor, set aside daily time
for reading/review/flashcards.

Organize these, in this case by scheduling time. Sometimes material resources
or coordination with others (tutor in the Spanish case), as well. I try to
decide whether an activity needs a set time (running) or just any time each
day (Spanish w/ Duolingo and Memrise). Look at the calendar and schedule the
ones that need a proper time. Daily activities get put in for every day, I can
see when I have too many and need to cull my projects, aspirations, or start
setting aside dedicated time (Duolingo now actually gets 6-6:30am, basically
the 3rd thing I do after waking each day).

Different tools I've found useful: OmniFocus for general organization and
project management. Org-mode for delving into details on projects
(particularly programming). Notebook and pen for carrying around daily and
writing down these things before I forget them.

Get used to working towards your goal daily/weekly. Try to be consistent on
the time, schedule it (specific time) if you have to. Otherwise you slip a
week, and it becomes two, and then it never happens.

~~~
raykanani99
Thanks for sharing this Jtsummers :)

I'd love to get your thoughts on goal tracking tool I'm building. Let me know
if you're interested in piloting it. Details at the end of this post

[https://medium.com/objectiveiq/why-the-past-year-feels-
like-...](https://medium.com/objectiveiq/why-the-past-year-feels-like-a-blur-
and-how-to-fix-it-373e03934c7c#.mpt7261p8)

I'll personally set up your account. Email me at ray@objectiveIQ.com

------
TheAlchemist
Start chasing them today ! Seriously. You will have a 2 weeks head start :)

------
maxt
Let the goals give you a sense of direction. It doesn't matter (well it
probably does if you're running a business and are watching your margins), but
it doesn't matter if you're not reaching your numbers.

Ask absurd questions. Ask silly questions like: "What could I do to profit
from this method next year and make 1000% more than I usually do?" or

"How many strengths do I have right now that I can build on, and maximize
production / sales?"

------
rvpolyak
Make them SMART. Be specific, make them measurable, attainable, relevant and
time sensitive.

~~~
Jtsummers
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMART_criteria](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMART_criteria)

A useful guideline for both personal and professional goal setting.

------
peller
Hmm I'm learning good habits are often more valuable than good goals. That,
and measure yourself by how well you're sticking to the habits, rather than
any concrete results. Those are less immediate, and you might stop the habit
before you realize you're getting results.

------
derstander
For 2017, my goal setting is going to be focused on processes: e.g. work out x
times which I can flow down to y per week, rather than "increase one-rep bench
press max to 300 lbs". I think checking my progress more frequently will let
me make course corrections in a more timely manner.

------
bsvalley
a piece of paper and a pen. Oh, you need goals too...

